# Hymer Headlamp Protector



## Paul1234 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi,

Does anybody know where I can purchase headlamp protectors for an 2007 Hymer B514SL?

The headlamp has a large glass cover which has twice been damaged the result being a complete replacement at a cost of in excess of £1000 each time as they cannot be repaired

Hymer do not list them, have I been unlucky or have other owners experianced the same problem?

Hope somebody can help

Regards 

Paul Phillips


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Try Climair Paul.

I don't know if they do protectors for your van, but they have an extensive range and they are reasonably priced.

>> See here <<

Dave


----------



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

I too would be very interested in finding out if anyone makes these protectors as one of the headlamps on my Hymer Exsis i 562 has just shattered in Switzerland and they look to be the same, if not identical to those on your Hymer B514SL.
Can't tell if this is a matter of luck but it has come on top of a stone chip that required the replacement of the windscreen and we have only had the van three months.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I was also concerned about damage to my headlights, Hymer B544SL so I got some film from www.lamin-x.co.uk. It is a very tough clear film which you put onto the headlights.

You can't actually see that there has been any addition to the lights as you trim the square piece of film to the actual shape of the headlight.

Had a chip in the windscreen but have not had any problems whatever with the headlights.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

javea03730 said:


> I was also concerned about damage to my headlights, Hymer B544SL so I got some film from www.lamin-x.co.uk. It is a very tough clear film which you put onto the headlights.
> 
> You can't actually see that there has been any addition to the lights as you trim the square piece of film to the actual shape of the headlight.
> 
> Had a chip in the windscreen but have not had any problems whatever with the headlights.


Hi there,

Sorry, but your link goes straight to a web domain search.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

I had the same experience with the supplied link but then tried a Google search for lamin and found it easily. They make protective material for lights on vehicles engaged in motor sport. Sounds worth investigating. Odd thing was, the URL for their home page is www.lamin-x.co.uk.


----------



## Paul1234 (Nov 7, 2006)

Many thanks 
Regards
Paul phillips


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Was it the same side that was damaged on each occasion ? 

There was a problem with the manufacture of the left (new shape) headlamp. They have fixed it now, but for a couple of years they kept shattering. 

Barry


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi,
Are you sure your headlamp was damaged and not a faulty one?
Was it the same side both times if so Hymer have had problem with them and will replace them under warranty. I was told this at the Hymer service centre in Bad Waldsee Germany. I cant remember which side they had the fault with though.


----------



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

This is very interesting. I am waiting for a call from Hymer regarding the headlamp and I will ask them about the problem with the left side ones.
As can be seen, mine is definitely on the left.
[/img]


----------



## Paul1234 (Nov 7, 2006)

StanDup said:


> Was it the same side that was damaged on each occasion ?
> 
> There was a problem with the manufacture of the left (new shape) headlamp. They have fixed it now, but for a couple of years they kept shattering.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul1234 (Nov 7, 2006)

kayjaybe said:


> This is very interesting. I am waiting for a call from Hymer regarding the headlamp and I will ask them about the problem with the left side ones.
> As can be seen, mine is definitely on the left.
> [/img]


Mine is also on the left and has shattered the same as yours, my motorhome is an 07 and is now out of a 3 year warranty, if you could let us know what Hymer say.
I have contacted the motorsport company about covers seeme like a really good idea
Regards
Paul


----------



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

I have spoken to a customer service guy at Hymer and he told me that if the serial number of the headlamp unit falls within a certain range - he did not say what that was - then it will be replaced under warranty. Clearly a batch of these units was faulty. 
My main problem now is that no one - either in Switzerland or the UK -can supply a replacement unit in under two weeks.


----------



## Paul1234 (Nov 7, 2006)

kayjaybe said:


> This is very interesting. I am waiting for a call from Hymer regarding the headlamp and I will ask them about the problem with the left side ones.
> As can be seen, mine is definitely on the left.
> [/img]


Do you have contact details for Hymer, I will aso send them details although if there is a common fault the replacement unit was also faulty
regards
paul


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Kayjaybe,
If your in Switzerland it might be worth making a detour to the
Hymer service centre in Bad Waldsee Germany it is next to the 
hymer factory and they can get parts within 24 hours. They have free overnight parking with electricity.


----------



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

I rang Hymer customer service. Tel no from UK is 00 49 7524 999360
I explained the reason for my call and a guy called me back. Btw, he said that no one made protectors for these headlights.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

We had two left side headlights shatter in a year. Hymer posted the last one out to Murcia to be fitted by their dealer and (touch wood) the problem now seems to have been resolved. That was 18 months ago.

Barry


----------



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

I got my new headlamp thanks to Red Pennant and the very efficient guys at Ruchti, a Hymer dealer at Steffisburg-Thun. The cost came to around £1,300 which I now must claim back from Hymer through my dealer.
On the morning of the day we were to drive the 40k from Interlaken to Steffisburg-Thun, we discovered that the drain had broken away from the basin in the washroom. This, the guys at Ruchti told us, was a common Hymer fault.
On the way, we encountered torrential rain and quickly the windscreen wipers came loose and flapped uselessly on the sides of the Exsis. This, we were told was a common Hymer fault as is the mirrors coming loose, revolving and falling off. Fortunately we did not experience this but we are anticipating that it might happen soon!
The service guy at Bad Waldsee had said that only one headlamp unit was supplied throughout Europe and that with a lever you could change the direction of the beam. Not so, it would seem, the headlamp is supplied specifically for GB


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted.

The headlamp IS standard for Europe and the beam can be switched.

See http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-872358.html#872358

Barry


----------



## sailer670 (May 1, 2005)

*Cant help with Hymer BUT;*

I have some Headlight Protectors for the Mercedes Sprinter that are for anyone that wants them.. They are giveaway price to the collector for a fiver..They have the headlight beam benders fitted and are in very good condition...Give away because we no longer have the MERC...
Any offers?

Pity they wont fit your Hymer headlights.
Sailer 670


----------



## Topofthepops (Jun 20, 2012)

This problem is still happening but Hymer are in denial. We have had 2 lights shatter within 1000 miles of each other in our Exsis i 562 and Hymer blame a stone. This is despite the fact that the second time the Vehicle was stationary on a site in Stockholm.

I would be very interested to learn of your experience and of anyone else who has suffered thi problem


----------



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

*Hymer Headlamp*

My experience with this problem is detailed earlier in this thread. Hymer were prepared to stump up only if the batch number of the headlight cluster - left side - fell within a certain range. A tacit admission that a batch was faulty. I contacted Hymer direct to discover this but ultimately had to claim my money back through Brownhills, despite the fact that they did not supply our MH, because that was the only access I could get at that time to the Hymer network and because the guy who replaced the headlamp cluster in Switzerland would not countenance a warranty claim. He then told Hymer, one of whose dealers he was, that we had not asked for a warranty claim with the outcome that I lost about £300. 
Ours also shattered while the MH was stationary which at first was rather mystifying until we found out that there was a problem with the LH units.
On the matter of headlamp protectors, Steve at Brownhills Swindon - now closed - advised that putting anything on the headlamp might weaken it and cause it to shatter. I have not put this to test and fortunately we have had no further recurrence of shattering headlamps.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Hymer Headlamp*



kayjaybe said:


> On the matter of headlamp protectors, Steve at Brownhills Swindon - now closed - advised that putting anything on the headlamp might weaken it and cause it to shatter. I have not put this to test and fortunately we have had no further recurrence of shattering headlamps.


I hope I don't get to regret this post ......., in 2008 I fitted Lamin-X protective film to the headlights of my B544SL. Since then the motorhome has done about 20,000 miles and not had any headlight problems.


----------

